# Weber Summit  Vs Ceramic



## imhungrymk (Sep 9, 2021)

I have offsets, UDS, electric  and pellet smokers.  My backyard has a lot of cookers in it.  I just got a Weber Summit Kamado and wow it might be one of the best I have ever had back there.  For the people with  Ceramic Kamado cookers, what I am missing out on?


----------



## old sarge (Sep 9, 2021)

Missing?  How about a big hunk of meat in the bad boy?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 9, 2021)

I recently cooked a whole chicken on a ceramic smoker. I was at a friends house. It cooked fast. It held its heat very well. However, I noticed there is no deflector plate  between the coals and food.


----------



## imhungrymk (Sep 9, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Missing?  How about a big hunk of meat in the bad boy?


working on it..


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 9, 2021)

imhungrymk said:


> I have offsets, UDS, electric  and pellet smokers.  My backyard has a lot of cookers in it.  I just got a Weber Summit Kamado and wow it might be one of the best I have ever had back there.  For the people with  Ceramic Kamado cookers, what I am missing out on?



You have a great looking playground, I mean backyard.   

Like


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice setup!
Al


----------

